
New, Undeletable, Web Cookie used by Kissmetrics - randall
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/08/new_undeletable.html
======
ColinWright
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891369>

Same story also submitted

here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886256> (some comments)

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889938> (no comments)

